# Dirt as mouse substrate?



## jaclyn.stetzer (Feb 11, 2018)

I heard that some people use dirt as mouse substrate? I like that idea, but is it safe? Also, if any of you guys do this, what dirt do you use?


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I never tried this. But I would assume it is safe, in assumption the dirt does not contain chemicals or parasites. To avoid this, I would use dirt they supply for reptiles or sterilize the soil by heating it in a microwave.

If you try this, please share your experience. I may give it a go one day.


----------



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

This is an interesting idea. I'd imagine it would be quite good for smell and the mice would have quite a fun time digging in it. I might do some more research and try it out myself!


----------

